

Why Functional Programming in Java is Dangerous - Codeson
http://cafe.elharo.com/programming/java-programming/why-functional-programming-in-java-is-dangerous/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheCafes+%28The+Cafes%29

======
sinkasapa
Why programming in Java is boring.

~~~
Codeson
Find an interesting challenge for programming.

